# Your experience : Best iPhone service plan for Cost in Toronto



## duper (May 7, 2006)

After holding out for ages, through all previous iPhone models, I am now preparing to jump into a two or three year contract for an iPhone. I was wondering if anyone had some advice on which carrier to go with. It's for fairly light use, I should add.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Buy your phone outright. Get a speakout account. 

Pay per use voice and $10 per month unlimited data. No contract. 

Runs on the Rogers network. 

For limited use anything else is a waste of money.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

jimbotelecom said:


> Buy your phone outright. Get a speakout account.
> 
> Pay per use voice and $10 per month unlimited data. No contract.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, not everything works with SpeakOut data, so that option isn't for everyone.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

milhaus said:


> AFAIK, not everything works with SpeakOut data, so that option isn't for everyone.


Except that for over a month now, virtually everything is working, especially when using an iOS 5 phone.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

milhaus said:


> AFAIK, not everything works with SpeakOut data, so that option isn't for everyone.


Would you kindly elaborate on that please? 

I would also welcome other input regarding the who is the best cost/benefit provider and why.

Thanks.


----------



## dallan (Aug 26, 2003)

We have the Bell (fab 10) plan. Lots of minutes, 1 gig data ( have never come lose to using it all) and unlimited calling to ten phones anywhere in Canada. Love this plan.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i don't live in TO, but i'm sure they have the same plan. $60 / month, 200 mins, 1 GB data, unlimited phone, text for my10 across canada. That last bit was huge for me b/c I had actually downloaded my last 8 month call list and created a pivot report in Excel showing me the phone calls which cost me the most lol turns out that calling my close friends was sucking up my minutes instead of client calls.

Now I can call them whenever and have the proper mins left for clients.

Jimbotelecom is right though. If I didn't use my phone as much, I would definitely buy it outright and go with pay as you go.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

jimbotelecom said:


> Except that for over a month now, virtually everything is working, especially when using an iOS 5 phone.


I am also curious if running IOS 4 on a 3G would be an issue with their service. Any idea?

Cheers.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Fuji said:


> I am also curious if running IOS 4 on a 3G would be an issue with their service. Any idea?
> 
> Cheers.


It works fine. You can't outbound text as opposed to iOS5 so you need to pay 10 cents per message. There is an app workaround called text plus. Also no tethering.

The only other limitation that know of, and this is true of iOS4 and 5 is that you can't update your apps over the mobile network.

I really don't think you can beat speakout and it works across the country. You can even run a VoIP client like bria on it and make and receive calls over data.

I'm tied into a business term contract with Rogers but i'm pretty sure once it expires it's bye bye for me.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> It works fine. You can't outbound text as opposed to iOS5 so you need to pay 10 cents per message. There is an app workaround called text plus. Also no tethering.
> 
> The only other limitation that know of, and this is true of iOS4 and 5 is that you can't update your apps over the mobile network.
> 
> ...


Will there be any futzing to getting it working data/etc? ie. apn, jailbreaking the phone


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I just looked into SpeakOut, and it was very tempting - until I found out you can't roam in the US or internationally with it.

Unfortunately, that's a deal breaker.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

jawknee said:


> Will there be any futzing to getting it working data/etc? ie. apn, jailbreaking the phone


Hey jawknee. It's really easy if your phone is unlocked as Apple sells them or a Rogers locked phone. You do have to change the APN to Speakout and that's basically it. Easy to do with Apple's iphone config tool which is a short download away.

As John Clay pointed out you can't roam outside of Kanuckistan, so keep that in mind.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

jimbotelecom said:


> Hey jawknee. It's really easy if your phone is unlocked as Apple sells them or a Rogers locked phone. You do have to change the APN to Speakout and that's basically it. Easy to do with Apple's iphone config tool which is a short download away.
> 
> As John Clay pointed out you can't roam outside of Kanuckistan, so keep that in mind.


Nice. Thanks for the info. It's for a friend.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

$10 for unlimited data is very tempting for an iPad, however.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

John Clay said:


> $10 for unlimited data is very tempting for an iPad, however.


Very true. You can then run a VoIP client on the iPad and you have a big cell phone. You would have to cut the large SIM down to size for an iPad.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm with Koodo now after having issues with Fido.

Their rates are alright, though I have the unlimited plan as its my personal/home/business line.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

The G3 Man said:


> I'm with Koodo now after having issues with Fido.
> 
> Their rates are alright, though I have the unlimited plan as its my personal/home/business line.


This may be a dumb question, and I'm on my phone, so I'm less inclined to google it, but does a koodo sim work in a telus iPhone?


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

jawknee said:


> This may be a dumb question, and I'm on my phone, so I'm less inclined to google it, but does a koodo sim work in a telus iPhone?


Apparently not even-though they are the same. I don't know from personal experience.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

jawknee said:


> This may be a dumb question, and I'm on my phone, so I'm less inclined to google it, but does a koodo sim work in a telus iPhone?


Koodo is currently advertising to come on over to Koodo and bring your 'other carrier' locked phone with you. So whether they are charging to unlock or eating the unlock cost... you'd have to google or ask Koodo.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

John Clay said:


> $10 for unlimited data is very tempting for an iPad, however.


I just activated Speakout on my iPad with this $10 unlimited plan and it's working like a charm! I couldn't get data to work with the Speakout sim in my unlocked iPhone, but works perfectly in the iPad... 😁


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

DDKD726 said:


> I just activated Speakout on my iPad with this $10 unlimited plan and it's working like a charm! I couldn't get data to work with the Speakout sim in my unlocked iPhone, but works perfectly in the iPad... 😁


Awesome, thanks for trying it out! Curious that it didn't work in the iPhone - did you hook it up to iTunes after putting the new SIM in? I've had to do that in the past, to get carrier settings.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Great news. Remember this works across Canada. 

Thank you speakout.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> I just activated Speakout on my iPad with this $10 unlimited plan and it's working like a charm! I couldn't get data to work with the Speakout sim in my unlocked iPhone, but works perfectly in the iPad... 😁


Re your iPhone: Did you try creating a new profile for speakout using Apple's iPhone configuration utility?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Fuji said:


> Re your iPhone: Did you try creating a new profile for speakout using Apple's iPhone configuration utility?


I did, and did the same thing with the iPad. What I did not do yet is connect the phone to iTunes after I installed the sim. I'll try that when I get home tonight....


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> I did, and did the same thing with the iPad. What I did not do yet is connect the phone to iTunes after I installed the sim. I'll try that when I get home tonight....


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

After connecting to iTunes and restarting the phone data works beautifully with Speakout.


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

DDKD726 said:


> After connecting to iTunes and restarting the phone data works beautifully with Speakout.


Really appreciate the feedback! Cheers. :clap:


----------



## anna.del3 (May 25, 2012)

*Speakout*

I was on the speakout website and says that the sim card may not fit on an iphone is that true?? Also can you keep your number when you switch over??


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

anna.del3 said:


> I was on the speakout website and says that the sim card may not fit on an iphone is that true?? Also can you keep your number when you switch over??


You can keep your number, as for the sim card, it will fit fine in an iPhone 3G or 3GS but if you have an iPhone 4/4s you will need to cut the sim card so that it fits. Lots of how to videos on YouTube that will show you how to cut the card so I wouldn't sweat it 😁


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

hearing different rumours regarding the data. Does speakout get access to the 3g network or is it constained to the 2g one?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Figured out the data thing. Is there a workaround for iMessage (which isn't working)?


----------

